# Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)



## cigarre99 (4. April 2011)

*Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)*

Hey Leute, ich suche nach einen passenden Kühler mit Lüfter für das Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0).
Motherboard | Mainboard | Arbeitsspeicher | Grafikkarten | Samsung & Seagate Festplatten | Intel CPU
Hab mir schon den Scythe Mugen 2 angeschaut, der soll aber durch seine Größe nicht richtig aufs Mainboard passen.
Oder Den EKL Alpenföhn Broken den find ich ganz gut.
Hat sonst irgendeiner noch Empfehlungen!

Ich habe einen Intel Core I5 2500k

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! 
cigarre99


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. April 2011)

*AW: Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)*

Dass der Mugen nicht aufs Mobo passt wäre mir neu!
Was willst du denn ausgeben/machen?
Ich bin mit meinem Gelid Tranquillo zufrieden, der Xigmatek Gaia und Cooler Master Hyper 212 plus sollen noch gut sein!


----------



## Resax (4. April 2011)

*AW: Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)*

der brocken oder der mugen müssten doch ohne probs draufpassen oder irr ich mich.?
aber ist eigetlich egal welchen du nimmst xD sind eigtlich alle recht gut und günstig


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)*

Wenns nicht drängt würde ich noch 6-8 Wochen warten bis die neue EKL Alpenföhn Reihe gelauncht wird. Und dann einen passend zum Budget raussuchen, zb der Himalaya.


----------



## PeeCarnation (5. April 2011)

*AW: Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)*

Hi,
Habe den skythe mugen 2 ohne Probleme auf dem Asus P8P67 verbaut und bin sehr happy damit 

Gruß!


----------



## motsch_ (5. April 2011)

*AW: Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)*

Sicher dass der Mugen 2 nucht passt? Sonst nimm den + Lüfter von BeQuiet!


----------



## falkboett (5. April 2011)

*AW: Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)*

Hallo,

habe auf dem Board einen Alpenföhn Matterhorn verbaut. Ich musste  an einem Befestigungbügel etwas abfeilen, dass ich den Kühler auf Board bringen konnte (siehe meine Signatur). Ein Kühler (Spannungswandler oder so) war da im Weg. Jetzt bekomme ich mein Austauschboard geliefert. Für mich stellt sich jetzt auch die Frage, bleibe ich beim Matterhorn, oder hole ich mir auch einen neuen Kühler?! Zur Frage des Threadstarters: Der Matterhorn ist nicht das Beste was an CPU-Kühler zu bekommen ist, aber er ist durchaus als silent zu bezeichnen. In den Kühler-Charts in der PCGH-Print hängt er ca. 10 Grad in den besten CPU-Kühlern.

MfG


----------



## cigarre99 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)*

Ja ich hab gelesen das der Scythe Mugen 2 2 Ram Slots verdeckt, weil er so groß ist!


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. April 2011)

cigarre99 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich hab gelesen das der Scythe Mugen 2 2 Ram Slots verdeckt, weil er so groß ist!



Jepp da liegts du richtig, das is aber bei den meisten großen Kühlern so. Benutzt du rams mit Heat spreadern?
Wenn ja dann musste das einfach mal ausmessen. Sonst kriegst du schon die rams auf die plätze, müsstest aber jedesmal den kühler runterfummeln wenn du an die rams willst.

Ne h50 gebrauchte liegt im selben Preisniveau und bringt ähnliche, wenn nich sogar bessere Leistungen, und rambank probs haste dann auch keine mehr.


----------



## falkboett (6. April 2011)

*AW: Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)*

Moin,

mein Austauschboard kommt morgen an. Habe mir mal den Thermalright Venomous X-Black gegönnt. Mal schauen ob die 60 EUR Ausgabe gegenüber dem ELK Matterhron Sinn macht. Der Thermalright Venomous X-Black ist laut Thermalright zu 100 % kompatibel mit dem Board.

MfG


----------



## elohim (6. April 2011)

*AW: Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Jepp da liegts du richtig, das is aber bei den meisten großen Kühlern so. Benutzt du rams mit Heat spreadern?
> Wenn ja dann musste das einfach mal ausmessen. Sonst kriegst du schon die rams auf die plätze, müsstest aber jedesmal den kühler runterfummeln wenn du an die rams willst.
> 
> Ne h50 gebrauchte liegt im selben Preisniveau und bringt ähnliche, wenn nich sogar bessere Leistungen, und rambank probs haste dann auch keine mehr.


 
Nö, der Mugen ist schon größer als die meissten Standard Towerkühler ,wenn man sich beispielsweise den von folkoboett erstandenen Venomous X anschaut, so ist der wesentlich kompakter gebaut undkühlt trotzdem besser:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(by Dexgo)


Mit einem Armageddon oder Archon welche noch schmaler gebaut sind gibt es in der Regel auch keine Probleme mit hohen RAM Modulen. Und besser als eine h50 sind die bei weitem


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. April 2011)

*AW: Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)*



elohim schrieb:


> Nö, der Mugen ist schon größer als die meissten Standard Towerkühler ,wenn man sich beispielsweise den von folkoboett erstandenen Venomous X anschaut, so ist der wesentlich kompakter gebaut undkühlt trotzdem besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
naja bei anderen hatte ich zb, an das matterhorn oder den genesis gedacht, wo es mit heatspreader rams auch eng werden kann ^^


----------



## scholz-andreas1 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Kühler Empfehlung für Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev.3.0)*

Also ich benutz den Prolimatech Genesis auf meinem Asus P8P67 Deluxe

Bin sehr zufrieden damit und kann diesen nur empfehlen


----------

